

Apple Engineer Talks about the New 2015 Macbook (Spanish Parody) - janlukacs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHZ8ek-6ccc&sns=fb

======
hobarrera
Extremely hard to follow, since the subs don't match the audio at all. They
actually seem to be talking about completely different things.

~~~
clawoo
That's true, the guy in the video was a Spanish comedian and he's talking
about one time when he was tasked with cleaning the paelleras (the pans in
which paella is made) and he placed them on the beach for the seawater to
slowly clean them up. He didn't account for the tide coming in later that
evening and taking the paelleras away.

